# Honda machine from Indo Snowblowers



## stevm65 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,
I've seen Honda snow blowers advertised for substantially lower prices on the website of a company called indo snowblowers. It's located in Indonesia and guarantees that they are made for USA models and will arrive in 14 days.
I called Honda and they said that USA models are not shipped anywhere else. Here's the link to the site. Does anyone know if this is a legitimate offer and company?. Any information is appreciated. I'm not about to jump into anything that seems funky, but the savings offered make me want to know more. 
HS724TA
If you want to email me directly, it's [email protected]

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I just read the "about us" section. Seems to me that any serious international business would insure the use of proper English for an English speaking market, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## stevm65 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks, that's the kind of feedback that I was seeking. I feel the same way. I sent them an email inquiring about shipping details ect and the response was in poorly written english also


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't know, they may very well be an exceptional company, and "shipping" might mean they have a source here in the U.S. that they obtain their machines from for the U.S. market. Let us know what more you find out.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

I know those are supposed to be great machines, but any mechanical device can have problems. I would be concerned with not having warranty/dealer support.


----------



## stevm65 (Jan 28, 2011)

I haven't been able to find out any more about the company even after a pretty extensive search. I do know that the reply email that I got from them went directly to my junk folder if that means anything.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

abumpa said:


> I know those are supposed to be great machines, but any mechanical device can have problems. I would be concerned with not having warranty/dealer support.


Ditto that. How's the saying go, if it sounds too good to be true...


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with the other replies and I'd look elsewhere... I did a mock purchase and it didn't even switch to a secure site if they were truly certified (VeriSign, etc.) the site should automatically change to a https. Any information that a person enters is fair game for identity thieves and hackers. If you REALLY want a Honda, I'd find a local dealer and buy from them. I wanted a Honda Snowblower, but they were way out of my price range, plus I couldn't find any dealers within a reasonable distance.


----------



## blairbuc (Dec 27, 2011)

I have not ordered from Indosnowblower.com but always got a prompt email reply to my questions. They ' claime' the snowbower is sent from a warehouse in the U.S. 
Next you get a U.S. Honda Warranty good at any U.S. Honda Dealer that services and sells Honda Snowblowers. When you buy a Honda the warranty is recorded electronically by the dealer. As far as the bad english - I have a lot of Austrian and German woodworking equiptment from good companies. Their instructions are written just as bad as what you get back from Indosnowblowers.com That I'm use to. What I was not wild about is you can not use a credit card where you have some protections. They want a " wire transfer of funds from your bank to their bank." There is no recourse if you send your funds out and the snowblower does not appear. Yes their prices can not be beaten. But if nothing gets shipped....and you have wired the funds....... well then the great price might fall into guestion. 

Blair


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I cant believe anyone would even consider such a thing..

well, if you lose your money on the snowblower deal, its ok, because you already sent your bank account info to the Nigerian price who emailed you right? im sure that million dollars he promised you will be in your account any day now..you will come out ahead in the end..

Scot


----------



## blairbuc (Dec 27, 2011)

Scot

They have to make a living like the rest of us. Indonesia also has another large industry other than the best prices , on earth, for all types of power equiptment beyond just Honda Power Equiptment. Again, I have no clue about the web-site in question. I have never bought from indonesiansnowblowers.com but Indonesia is also big on identify theft. Very big and as I said early , I didn't like their no credit card policy. That bothered me a lot. Only internet site that wants a ' wire transfer of funds from your bank to their bank. 

I did buy a Honda Generator from Speedwaysales.com Based in the U.S.A. It was shipped same day with tracking info - came undamaged. The Generator retailed for $4500. I think my local dealer would have done $4200. Speedwaysales.com was $3599 + $25 shipping insurance + $50 tailgate fee for a residence - no fee if delivered to a commercial site. My local dealer did say he would honor the Honda USA warranty even though I bought elsewhere. Would he do his best on a warranty issue as he would with a real customer? Well thats the risk you take to save about $525. I assumed a Honda would not break in 3 years since my last Honda gen set - was 22 years old - I sold to a friend in perfect working order. It has less than 20 days of actual use. actually I think 3 5 day storms so 15 days. Even then, I only ran it from 6:30am until 11 pm. so not even a full day. Wisesales.com is also has competitive, sometimes cheaper, but I have not dealt with them. The one issue I do no like under speedwaysales.com is in the fine print , if the unit comes damaged, they want to reserve the right to send you the damaged part or to work out a cash settlement versus you rejecting the delivery. Again, maybe I read it wrong. I'm not a lawyer. What I did not like is what if you and Speeway do not ' mutually' come a proper settlement? Obvously they are trying to avoid shipping costs back and then shipping costs again for a second unit going to your house. I can see that as being punitive to them if you only have a dented panel which can be replaced far cheaper than shipping costs back and forth on a 275lb Generator. Ok, I get it and if they did take back every slighly dented $35 panel that the customer can bolt onto the frame, then the discount price would never exitst. I just worry about if it's more complicted - like a bent frame which is not easily replaced? I assume my $25 shipping insurance covers that - but I never did get a shipping insurnace contract to read all the terms and conditions on. My attitude was if it was severly damaged I might retain the option to reject it anyway and call my credit card company to halt the final sale. Then again, I might be in violation of the Speedway contract. Saving money gets complicated. On my Honda SnowBlower- my local dealer came close enough - about $150 - from Speedways price delivered . At that point, I'll pay up for local service from a dealer who made the sale and getting a look at the unit before I had over my check while it sits there on his showroom floor. That's worth something on a snowblower costing over $3000. Unfortunately , here in CT we had 2 ( 5 day power outs) which cleaned out his inventory of generators so he was hard pressed to meet an internet dealers price. 

Blair


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

blairbuc said:


> Scot
> 
> They have to make a living like the rest of us.


That assumes they are actually a legitimate business that will in fact sell you a snowblower..my point was, we don't even know that is true..

it could very well be a business that is in the business of collecting money and delivering nothing..there are many such business all over the world, and they operate under the "too good to be true" business model, hoping the internet will expose their business to thousands of potential buyers, and maybe 1% will fall for the scam..they can make a lot of money that way..

Scot


----------



## blairbuc (Dec 27, 2011)

Scott, yes my comments are tongue in cheek. Like I said, they are also the only internet site that will not take a credit card. They only accept a wire transfer in federal funds from your bank to their bank - which means you have no recourse in the event they don't send your Honda Snow Blower. I know of no other web-site that will not accept credit cards. Regardless, like you said, it seems like a business model that works off the 1 per cent who transfer their funds over to their bank. Why didn't I think of this for my retirement!

Blair


----------

